# Jan. 7, 2012 Fur Prices



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Heres a look at FHA auction results for Jan. 7, 2012.---These are first section pelts.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Cat. How do these compare to last years prices ?


----------



## alann (Nov 18, 2011)

Coyotes up considerably from last year but 1440 is a pretty small sample size for an international auction.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I see wolf and wolverine are down, no cat prices.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Thanks Cat. How do these compare to last years prices ?


Prices aren't much different from last year---this was a select sale---sorta let'in overseas buyers have an idea on what prices are gonna be played in the game. If they don't see the same (on prices) on what auction houses will let their goods move for---then don't bother show'in up. This sale is noth'in like whats com'in when the big boys start roll'in fur.

alann---1440 is a small sample---but it lets everyone (mainly trappers & shooters)have a pretty good idea what they can expect for their better goods. Last years prices (way past 1440) support this latest FHA auction numbers. I could go on and on about the ins and out of the fur market---buyers, sellers and the fur barns (youngdon's say'in thank god he's gonna shut up.lol) but I won't. The deal that will keep the yote hides mov'in this year is high dollar ranch fox. Why pay big prices for ranched animals when a buyer can get 2 times the trim material for 60 of 70 bucks.

Hey Rick---no cats offered yet. Wait to see FHA when they run their Sable sale---those fellas love to make a big show on those little critters.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually I was wishing you'd go on and on a bit. Fur is something i know nothing about...and a little knowledge on the subject just might make the ache in my head go away.


----------

